# overwintered nuc



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

Back east here, 50 F is the bare minimum, usually over 60 F and a flow should be beginning. Under 50 you should wait, the girls are pretty much holed up.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

If you don't mess around when doing it, and pull 2 frames at a time, it can be done at 55. If you plan to inspect and look at everything, I like it to be a bit warmer.


----------



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Temperature isn't the main consideration. Is the nuc ready tobe transfered?
Is it wall to wall bees? Has the queen run out of room to lay eggs?
Do you see the beginnings of swarm cells?

I have found that sometimes the best way to add space in early spring is to add another 5 frame box if the nights are still cold.

Sometimes the actual temp is irrelevant.Sunny day, little wind,bees flying and it has to get done,go for it!
Sometimes we have to install pkgs or add emergency feed in a snow squall or pull Q cells or make nucs in the rain.


----------



## LAlldredge (Aug 16, 2018)

Bees like tight spaces until they enter swarm prep. They use energy to regulate humidity and heat. Giving them too much room too soon can set them back. Only do that when timing is right. I would find out what your swarm season window is.


----------



## JWPalmer (May 1, 2017)

If the nuc is ready to be transferred and you have drawn comb to fill out the hive, then next weekend looks good for your area. If you do not have comb, I would wait until the nights are a little warmer since they won't be able to do anything with the extra space.


----------



## Gray Goose (Sep 4, 2018)

could try to put an additional NUC under the hive with comb or foundation.
No need to crack open the hive or seals or break the burr and add space.
A second or 3rd box under causes less heat changes than a 5 to 10 frame transition.

If mine and early, I would lift and add under it another box with at least 1 or 2 combs , should hold them for 3-4 weeks.
check while in at the bottom of the 5 frames for Q cells. if none leave the top heat properties the same. A brood chill now would be unfortunate.

As they fill the NUC an inch at a time the Brood nest integrity stays the same.

then in 3-4 weeks set the entire thing as is into a 2 10 frame deep, 2 empty on one side 3 on the other.

Nuc Nadir is prefect for early spring.

GG


----------



## LarryBud (Jul 19, 2020)

This is a great example of how this community works, very helpful and pertinent information, one building on another to develop concise answer. Well done Beeks!


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Davers said:


> At what temperature can I move a 5 frame nuc into a 10 frame hive?


That is doubling the space they need to control and should not be rushed in to. If you reduce the entrance to about two bees wide and put some kind of a seal under the cover to stop the heat loss, it can be fairly early. In my cold country I have either a sound board inner cover that seals well or a piece of the aluminum bubble insulation one wraps water heaters with cut to the size of the cover. I have low forties at night until the 4th of July so I think it is an indispensible step.


----------

